# Dove window



## nebo (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a bad Dove window pane that has lost the argon seal, and in my searches haven't found much info about what my options are.

Am I just out of luck since the company closed or has someone picked up their line that I can't find?

Thanks much for any help.
Ben


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2013)

to House Repair Talk!

This might be the answer you were looking for. http://wnep.com/2012/08/13/dove-vinyl-windows-shuts-down/


----------



## nebo (Apr 7, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> to House Repair Talk!
> 
> This might be the answer you were looking for. http://wnep.com/2012/08/13/dove-vinyl-windows-shuts-down/


 Thanks for the link ol dog and thanks for the welcome! 

I've seen that they have closed, i'm just trying to find out if there is any way to get my bad window replaced or fixed. I assume since they are out of business, all the windows I just installed in 2010 will now be on me to warranty myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2013)

There might be a warranty number somewhere that you could contact. Who installed the window?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2013)

Call a few local glass repair shops, if there is a warrentee available they should know and if not they should be able to replace it anyway.


----------



## nebo (Apr 8, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> There might be a warranty number somewhere that you could contact. Who installed the window?


 I bought them from a contractor and he has already switched to another window company. He just said they had went out of business.


----------



## nebo (Apr 8, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Call a few local glass repair shops, if there is a warrentee available they should know and if not they should be able to replace it anyway.


 That's what I plan to do. My contractor had also said to take the window to a local place and they can fix it. 

It stinks I have to pay to fix windows that were lifetime gauranteed. It is, what it is, I guess.

Thanks for the help folks.
Ben


----------



## nealtw (Apr 8, 2013)

They didn't say whose lifetime, I guess the outlived the company.


----------



## nebo (Apr 9, 2013)

nealtw said:


> They didn't say whose lifetime, I guess the outlived the company.


 yep!


----------

